# Hello



## RedGinger (Aug 28, 2012)

I decided to come on and say hi after a nice phone chat with Charlie (Cyberdigger).  I'm glad you called us.  I'm still alive, obviously.[]  It's been a busy, weird Summer.  I hope all of my great bottle friends are well.  Maybe I'll post some of my latest pictures soon.  We may have a lead on a good digging spot, but I can't jinx us.  Take care, everyone.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back from your hiatus Red!  About time!  We miss ya!  So does Janel.

 PD


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back on, Red. I DO notice when long time posters have been "hiding."
 Bill


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

I was gonna inquire about you Laur but we all need a break from time to time, great to hear from you...


----------



## daved123 (Aug 29, 2012)

hi, i am daved mark from usa. i like to communicate with people, that's why i am here.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Laur...Welcome back.....Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  At least I get to see some of you on Facebook.  That's about all I've had the attention span for these days lol.  Can't seem to "get it together" after thyroid surgery this summer.  But, with a little help from Joe getting my garden started, I've been busy with that and other stuff.  I don't have a lot of energy, but these things take time.  Glad to hear some of you are having a good Summer.

 Tom, good to see you on here.  Please tell Janel I said hello and you guys are welcome to stop by.  We were just discussing it last night and would like to have you over for a drink and some hors d'ouvres.  Yeah, I can't spell that right now.

 Here's a couple pics of what I'm growing [][]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone recognize this?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

A good friend and his wife gave us these rose transplants a couple years ago.  He passed away this Summer.  They were great neighbors.  These beautiful roses only bloom once in the summer.  I fought the aphids, grasshoppers, etc. all summer with these guys.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

This just bloomed a few days ago.  I've got plenty more growing, but I'll close with a picture of something else near my garden.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Hummingbird


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> Here's a couple pics of what I'm growing [][]


 Is it legal to "Grow" kittens in your county...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

My Maine Coon,Leo, thinks so.  This is really his baby.


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Hummingbird


 Great pic


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Anyone recognize this?


 Moon and Stars watermelon?[:-]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, Jim.  Yes, that is the heirloom Moon and Stars.  It can get up to 40 lbs., and these seem to have grown every time I look at them. I'm going to take a scale out there and weigh them.  I've never grown anything so big.  I'm following all the directions so I end up with a flavorful watermelon.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 29, 2012)

> Anyone recognize this?


 I knew what it was as soon as I saw it.  Love these heirloom type melons.  Melons with seeds have the best flavor!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  daved123
> 
> hi, i am daved mark from usa. i like to communicate with people, that's why i am here.


 






 Tabby say..."Who dat?"  []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 29, 2012)

Bout  time you came back Laur![]~~~~~~~~~~Don't  spoil that Cat either[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 29, 2012)

> Don't spoil that Cat either


 

 LoL...Waaaaaaay to late for that Fred! []


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm still trying to figure out what they plant to grow the seedless ones Bruce...LOL[8D]


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 29, 2012)

So nice to have you back!  We just added to kittens to our household.  The camera seems to have been lost in the move or I would post a picture of the cuties.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome back, Lauren. 

 Put on yer coveralls and excavate some buried Bradford, will'ya...[8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Laur!  I'm still feeding Mama... Julie


----------



## rockbot (Aug 30, 2012)

Aloha Red!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Aww is someone a little jealous?  Want some kitten chow and a tummy rub?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 30, 2012)

So glad to see you, Fred, Melinda, Julie, Rocky and everyone.  Great pics, guys!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I forgot to add that the new kitty has a bad habit :/[]  He's a lot bigger since this picture was taken.  He was 4 months on August 23.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Leo is still the king of the castle


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2012)

Precious


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, Julie.  I guess I should have saved that last picture for Halloween!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 31, 2012)

wow, cool pic Red.




> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Leo is still the king of the castle


----------

